# beach condo for month



## penspaff (Nov 27, 2010)

does anyone know of reasonable priced condo near the beach in phuket for january or febuary. thanks fred:


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Obviously you can`t recommend any other website on here but maybe if you google phuket-information you might hit something.


----------

